# Wound Check



## pburke2

Hi,
Pt. comes into the ED for a wound check for an previous I&D of an abscess. What should I code as the principal dx?  I have chosen V58.30.  This is an unacceptable principal dx.  Should the abscess be coded as well?

Thanks,
pb


----------



## mitchellde

V58.3x has always been allowable as a first listed dx code.  Here is what the guidelines have to say regarding the use of an aftercare code:
Aftercare visit codes cover situations when the initial treatment of a disease or injury has been performed and the patient requires continued care during the healing or recovery phase, or for the long-term consequences of the disease. The aftercare V code should not be used if treatment is directed at a current, acute disease or injury. The diagnosis code is to be used in these cases.
So if the abcess is still an acute problem requiring continued acute treatment then use the abcess, if the abcess is documented as healing, then use the V58.3x code, however do not use both.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Global period?*

Of course if the I&D was performed by your ED physician and the patient is still in the global period you would only code 99024 (which has no charge).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## synda5989

mitchellde said:


> V58.3x has always been allowable as a first listed dx code.  Here is what the guidelines have to say regarding the use of an aftercare code:
> Aftercare visit codes cover situations when the initial treatment of a disease or injury has been performed and the patient requires continued care during the healing or recovery phase, or for the long-term consequences of the disease. The aftercare V code should not be used if treatment is directed at a current, acute disease or injury. The diagnosis code is to be used in these cases.
> So if the abcess is still an acute problem requiring continued acute treatment then use the abcess, if the abcess is documented as healing, then use the V58.3x code, however do not use both.


What if the documentation doesn't state the wound is healed,and it was a nurse visit? 

example: Removed old band-aid. There was brownish old drainage on the band-aid. Removed old packing material and replaced with about 2 inches of new iodoform packing material.
General Comments: Patient tolerated procedure with out any complications. No signs and symptoms of infection.


----------

